# Bad smelling water



## Geri (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone else noticed this? Butchers is refusing to drink water or wash up with it as he says it smells and tastes bad - I can't tell any difference, myself.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 2, 2008)

i had some water smell of gas earlier? thought it was the hob but no...


----------



## Callie (Sep 2, 2008)

maybe you should drink some and see if you die, then you can tell him hes a wuss***

(or have a look at the local waterboards website to see if anything odd is going on?)

edited to add *** if you dont die, of course


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 2, 2008)

Geri said:


> Anyone else noticed this? Butchers is refusing to drink water or wash up with it as he says it smells and tastes bad - I can't tell any difference, myself.



Yep, same here _(-and I live, what... -about a mile away from you?)_.  

I can only describe my tap water as smelling and tasting like stale old cigarettes.  

(-I've been drinking bottled water for the last couple of weeks, hoping things would get sorted, whilst having recurring visions of a dead pigeon in the water tank or something... )


----------



## Geri (Sep 2, 2008)

Callie said:


> maybe you should drink some and see if you die, then you can tell him hes a wuss***
> 
> (or have a look at the local waterboards website to see if anything odd is going on?)



I've been drinking it, and I'm not dead yet!

There have been reports in the press - we are supposed to boil it first or summat. 

I must have no sense of taste - all that chilli I eat has burned away my taste buds!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 2, 2008)

Geri said:


> There have been reports in the press - we are supposed to boil it first or summat.



Er... -has there??!?


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 2, 2008)

It's this then, I presume?... 



> 'EARTHY' TASTE
> 29/08/2008
> 
> Media reports are suggesting that 'a chemical is causing a nasty smell in the water in North Bristol.'
> ...



http://www.bristolwater.co.uk/news/mainNews.asp?newsID=325


----------



## Geri (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Er... -has there??!?



http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...ling-water/article-297241-detail/article.html

I didn't take much notice because I thought ours was OK.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 2, 2008)

I had no idea whatsoever (-'til now) that there's currently a more widespread problem across parts of Bristol.

Thanks for starting this thread (-and no thanks to the fuckers at Bristol Water for deciding not to bother reassuring people... ).

As rank as the water is, it's at least good to now know I'm not the only one currently having problems stomaching it!


----------



## xenon (Sep 3, 2008)

I've not noticed it but someone else mentioned it. Also seems to be some kind of bug going round.Vomitting for one person I know. General lethargic feeling for a couple of others. Myself, feeling knackered and no apetite.



e2a. Water smells normal here in bedminster.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 3, 2008)

Loads of people were bulk purchasing bottled water down at Eastville Tesco today...


----------



## geekpenguin (Sep 4, 2008)

xenon said:


> I've not noticed it but someone else mentioned it. Also seems to be some kind of bug going round.Vomitting for one person I know. *General lethargic feeling for a couple of others.* Myself, feeling knackered and no apetite.
> 
> 
> 
> e2a. Water smells normal here in bedminster.



Is it something in the water that's causing this then??? I've been feeling under the weather for days now and couldn't think of a reason why - not feeling like fully ill, but just generally tired and sort of coldy...it's really annoying.

I have noticed the odd taste of the water - it seems to come and go where I am, you just have to catch it when you can. Fairly annoying tho. We also have the problem of really chalky water, but then that's nothing new around here.


----------



## xenon (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think it's the water, at least not down here. Not noticed any difference, taste or smell. So, not sure what this general lethargy thing's about, like a cold but with out the snot. 

I'll keep drinking the chemicals and blame the weather or air polution.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 4, 2008)

You in that there metropolis are lucky to have that new fangled mains water  stuff at all! Bristol Water has set up public tanks down our way cos the mains are busted.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 4, 2008)

ours seems alright.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 4, 2008)

That's just rural Somerset yet again getting crucified on the altar of that there multikulti Bristol. 

(Edited because I got the English grammar wrong. So sorry, migrant thing.)


----------



## Zaskar (Sep 7, 2008)

People who drink bottled water should be killed - it is the ultimate in daftness and paranoia.

Bottled water contains far higher levels of pathogens than anything from the tap.  We have rigerous standards of safety for tap water but it is not unusual for slight discolouration or smells to occur.

It is a sad sign of the times when the slightest variation has sensitive spoilt souls reaching for the evian.  ( spells backwards?....)


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2008)

I honestly can't tell the difference between tap water and bottled. I do buy sparkling water though because you can't get that out of a tap! It's safer than still anyway as the thing they do to get it fizzy kills off any bacteria.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 7, 2008)

buy a soda stream. endless fizzy water - no plastic bottles


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 7, 2008)

Geri said:


> I honestly can't tell the difference between tap water and bottled. I do buy sparkling water though because you can't get that out of a tap! It's safer than still anyway as the thing they do to get it fizzy kills off any bacteria.



I cant tell the difference, just buy bottled when I'm unable to access a tap!

Think butchers is trying to get out of washing up and having an excuse for drinking booze rather than water!


----------

